# Another Silly Question From One NOT In The Know!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

From one novice to another  I think that while antics aren't desirable, it doesn't take away from the structure of the dog. The structure and breed standard are what are being judged. The husky last night was a bit stubborn on the down and back... typical of the breed, not a big deal. At least this is my thinking.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I know less than nothing about showing, but everytime I watch Westminster, I have a bunch of questions. But your answer makes sense. I guess it also explains why I can look at a dog and think, gorgeous, perfect, but then it doesn't even get tapped as a finalist. (I'm thinking in one case of the Weimaraner (sp) from last night who had the most gorgeous gait! Didn't get tapped.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I always thought that it depends on the behavior...and if it fits in the breed standard and even there it still depends? 

I really doubt a poorly trained dog is going to get the nod from the judge. 

One thing I'm thinking about is the time I saw Gentle Ben (St. Bernard) win BIS at a local show. You knew he was going to win because he had that "working focus" during the gaiting.

And for the short time that the judge is looking at the dog, you want that working dog to exhibit that same focus. 

I'm going to guess it is the same with goldens. You want them to be moving forward and flying forward like a dog going after a mark. You don't want them looking around at the crowd or jumping on anyone. 

I'm going to assume it's a bit different when you have _some_ of the toy breeds. That's why you will see them looking around a bit more and showing off a little for the crowd. There was that pom that did those spins during the gaiting, but (unless I'm totally wrong here) still made the cut in the toy group. 

Anyway, that's my assumption. I'm NOT in the know either. 

ETA - Probably as an example as behavior that might hurt a dog's chances of getting the nod. I thought I saw the black cocker spaniel get a little spooked when entering the ring for the BIS.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

From one novice to another - again.

If the dog biites or shows aggression, then the dog gets disqualified.

The dog needs to show the breeds personality. When watching the puppy class for instance, the goldens can be pretty goofy and funny. They are still learning, and you don't want the fun taken away from them.

But a working dog, might be more stubborn and will have a completely different attitude in the ring.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The dog should exhibit the movement and attitude that its breed standard calls for, and be moving a a trot, not pacing or galloping. (An OES should also show an amble which is why they take several very slow steps with them off the start.)

If the dog misbehaves to the extent that its movement cannot be clearly seen, or it stands so poorly that it throws off the "picture" of its structure it is going to have a hard time winning, especially at this level. However a happy bounce and a momentary distraction like the Newfie showed in reaction to the crowd's appreciation of his antics is not a big deal.

In terms of the sporting group judging, well we did not have our hands on the dogs to know what Jim Reynolds felt when he did the exams. That said, I liked a number of dogs better than the ones he selected (Weim, gorgeous Pointer)--but then I do not often like what he picks in Sporting when I see him judge live.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would think that a happy bounce or minor distraction would be overlooked at any level, but I did notice at least one golden jump up on their handler in the ring in the video. I don't think anything of it because I know that dogs will be dogs, but I do wonder how much leeway the judges give at a show like Eukanuba/WKC (obviously I'm only talking about non-aggressive behaviors). It seems that it's just a case by case situation and assuming the judge can see what he/she needs to see, if the judge likes the dog enough he/she will overlook it. If the judge doesn't, it didn't matter anyway.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the insight - it's interesting. I actually love that they're allowed to show the "attitude" of the breed. So I'm guessing if the Golden suddenly decided to give kisses to the judge.. that'd be okay! 

Seriously, thanks. I know so little about showing. Now I have somewhere to ask!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This might be incorrect, but in my handling class we learned that teaching a dog to jump up on cue is a good option for when the wait in the ring is long, and the dog needs to expend energy but be in his own space. Obviously, jumping during judging or ON the judge isnt good, lol. I was interested in how many of the handlers did courtesy turns and also how they started over in the breed video if they did not get it right the first few steps.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> This might be incorrect, but in my handling class we learned that teaching a dog to jump up on cue is a good option for when the wait in the ring is long, and the dog needs to expend energy but be in his own space. Obviously, jumping during judging or ON the judge isnt good, lol. I was interested in how many of the handlers did courtesy turns and also how they started over in the breed video if they did not get it right the first few steps.


It can also be a good way to perk up a dog who is getting bored while a large class is being judged.


----------

